# EPO ? Is It Worth The Risk?



## Arnold (Feb 11, 2015)

by Josh Hodnik Every performance-enhancing drug carries some kind of potential risk. In fact, there is not a prescription drug on the market today that is free of side-effects. When the FDA evaluates a new drug for approval, the medical benefits and risks of this drug are examined thoroughly before a decision is made to

*Read More...*


----------

